# Pcola beach pier



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Anyone have any recent reports from the beach pier?


----------



## anvu (Jul 8, 2014)

This week bonitos (alot), and black drum. I'm gonna head out to pcola pier tmr.


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

anvu said:


> This week bonitos (alot), and black drum. I'm gonna head out to pcola pier tmr.


Thx!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jan 21, 2015)

How do you target bonito from a pier?

got-cha plugs?
Also, are they pretty leader sensitive? 

Any food value?


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Food value for sharks maybe....

As far as bait goes i use bucktail jigs (pompano jig), or something with some silver feathers. 30lb leader. Smoke it through the water, eractic action, especially if your seeing the fish


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

I have caught them with gotchas before on a light rod. Lots of fun!!


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

30lb flouro will be plenty just check it every couple fish


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jan 21, 2015)

skunked twice this past week, minus squid on the sabiki rigs


----------



## anvu (Jul 8, 2014)

They normally strike any lure that flashy and have fast action. You can also use knot2kinky nickel-titanium leader. I use this thing quite alot since they dont have memory, better toothproof than floro.


----------



## anvu (Jul 8, 2014)

Just went to PCB yesterday, not much action. Saw one guy caught a jack crevelle and that was it.


----------



## HD0410 (Apr 6, 2015)

I am looking to take a day trip out to the pier and fish. I do some local fishing here with a buddy and I don't think my gear is up to snuff. I have a simple rod/reel combo that I got from the NEX an ugly stick with a shakespeare reel. Is it worth it to rent equipment from the spot on the pier? Thanks in advance!


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

HD0410 said:


> I am looking to take a day trip out to the pier and fish. I do some local fishing here with a buddy and I don't think my gear is up to snuff. I have a simple rod/reel combo that I got from the NEX an ugly stick with a shakespeare reel. Is it worth it to rent equipment from the spot on the pier? Thanks in advance!


If you are going to fish there at the pier more than once, it isn't worth renting a rod every time you go. It just adds up money to the $7.50 that you already have to pay. If you have at least 10 lb test on you shakespeare, you can go out there and catch smaller fish.

Good luck


----------



## HD0410 (Apr 6, 2015)

I want a cobia


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

HD0410 said:


> I want a cobia


If you want to fish for cobia, you will have to have a reel that will hold about 250 yards of 30-40 pound test line. Mono or braid. Then you will have to have an 8 or 9 foot rod that is made for this type of fishing. You will also have to a few jigs. Try to have at least three, you never know what may happen. For example, today I casted by the ray because a lot of the time cobia will be under them. The ray gobbled up my jig and took off. Had to pop my jig off. Luckily i had a replacement. You will want to attach about 3 feet of 40-50 lb flourocarbon to you main line with a swivel, and your jig on the other end. Cobia fishing is very hard and it takes time.
Patience is the key. 

Private message me if you have any questions.

Good luck


----------



## HD0410 (Apr 6, 2015)

Wilco! Thanks a lot. I'm a noob fisherman. Sheepshead and spear fishing is the extent of my experience


----------

